# Coastal Business Offers ChromaLuxe Sublimation Natural Wood Panels



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Offer customer’s photos sublimated on natural wood panels offered by Coastal Business Supplies. Made by ChromaLuxe, these wood tiles are made of a maple veneer with a low gloss coating and have predrilled keyholes on the back so they are ready to hang. Photos printed on this surface are vibrant and durable. 

Each panel is .625 inches thick and comes in a range of sizes including 8 x 8, 8 x 10, 10 x 10, 11 x 14, 16 x 20, 20 x 30 and 30 x 40 inches. They must be printed using sublimation and work best with Artainium and Sublijet inks. Image Right sublimation paper also is recommended for best results. 

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.
te at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

